# PA 12 or 14



## atmorgan (Feb 13, 2013)

I am looking at getting a PA and would like to know your thoughts on size? I will spend a lot of time in bays but would like to get out in the gulf when weather permits. I am leaning towards the 14. Opinions and thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Get the 14 there isn't much Diff in weight but the 14 feels like it has so much more room and is more stable. I have owned both currently have a 12 wishing i had got the 14 again.


----------



## deepsea (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't think you could go wrong either way. I have a 12 and have never felt like I needed any more room or that the boat was unstable in any way. If you plan on spending a lot of time in the Gulf you may want to go for the 14's extra size, but I personally like the fact that the 12 is a little lighter, easier to load and more maneuverable for getting in those tight spots. I've had mine in the Gulf as well and never had any problems. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

The 14 feels like it turns and tracks better than the 12. I have to constantly adjust the rudder to go straight . Like deepsea said they are both great why not demo them both?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> The 14 feels like it turns and tracks better than the 12. I have to constantly adjust the rudder to go straight . Like deepsea said they are both great why not demo them both?


Oscar is dead on. The two people I mainly fish with both have 14s and I'm usually on the rudder way more than them.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Has anybody gotten the new rudder yet? supposed to help tracking a lot


----------



## deepsea (Jul 26, 2008)

There's a new rudder for the PA12?? I have the same tracking issues and would definitely be interested in a fix. Probably the only thing I would complain about on the 12 footer...


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Yep.. It's a "large" rudder... I think it's like $25


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.austinkayak.com/products...RRHccKLm5fooGmvUVzU4RQn0txNVxC5E0nxoCpgPw_wcB


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think im going to order it ill let you know how it goes Ive read its a pain to change out ..


----------



## deepsea (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks, that'd be great if you could let us know if it's worth doing...in the mean time I'll be digging around for any other information/feedback on it. I'll let you know if I find anything worth noting.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

pa14 for sure. there's just so much more room and it handles the surf better.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have the 2014 PA 12. What drove my decision was ability to carry it in the back of my Ford F150 Supercrew. Unless you use a bed extender, the 14 is too long and would need a trailer.

Regarding tracking, the larger rudder on the 12 makes a tremendous difference. The boat would require constant attention to the original rudder to keep it straight. Now I can take my hand off and rig lines, etc with the new rudder. Tracks as well as my old Outback and my Revo 11. Literally takes 10 minutes and a phillips head screwdriver to swap it out. Best upgrade I'e made.


----------



## deepsea (Jul 26, 2008)

I've heard that the larger rudder extends somewhat lower than the hull bottom when fully retracted. Is this true, and does it present a problem when loading, hauling, etc?


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

It is probably an inch wider and an inch to inch and a half longer. When retracted it doesn't protrude below the bottom of the boat. It does extend back further, but I load mine into the back of my pickup while rolling it up on the large Trax II beach wheels, and I don't have any rubbing of the rudder on the concrete when doing so. Don't let the talk about it sticking out further sway you. It definitely fixes the tracking problems associated with the original rudder.

Mark


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

*PA14 owner*

Very pleased with my PA14 both in the bay and the Gulf


----------



## deepsea (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info Mark. I load/haul mine in the back of my truck also, but with a little care I'm sure I can avoid any rubbing problems. The payoff would be worth the extra trouble! Putting one on order ASAP...


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

deepsea said:


> Thanks for the info Mark. I load/haul mine in the back of my truck also, but with a little care I'm sure I can avoid any rubbing problems. The payoff would be worth the extra trouble! Putting one on order ASAP...



Deepsea - if you haven't bought your PA yet, I just picked up a 2015 PA12 (also keeping the 2014 for friends and family). They have done a lot on the new boat to fix the tracking issues out of the box. It appears to have a larger rudder, however, does not extend beyond the rear of the boat, and they have added a retractable skeg. When you let it down, the boat tracks as straight as an arrow. When up, it will turn on a dime. 

The 2015 also comes with the new mirage drive pedals (just like old one except they've added ball bearings), and new, longer handrails that accept the H-Bar accessories (such as rod holders, tackle management, more fixture options for cutting boards, electronics, etc).

So far, I'm really liking the upgrades.


----------



## deepsea (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Mark but I already have a PA12...been fishing out of it for a couple of years now. The thing I was interested in was the replacement large rudder, which I now have in my possession, I just need to find a few minutes to put it on. Glad to hear that Hobie has made the improvements though, but for what these things cost this one is going to have to last me a good long time!


----------

